# Monterrey vs. DF



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

To those of you who've lived in or know well Monterrey...

I'm thinking of moving to Monterrey. I lived in DF for almost 2 years. (Yes, I survived it.) I've emailed a few Monterrey members for info, but have had minimal response. Therefore, I'm posting this in hopes of recieving some concrete info:

Are the locals in Monterrey friendly/friendlIER than in DF ?
Are they anti-American, anti-foreigner or xenophobic?
Are salaries for the local Mexicans similar to those in DF? I know the pay scale differs depending on the region of Mexico, but I believe DF, Monterrey & Cancun were all grouped together as having the highest wages.
Metro: only 7 stations have escalators. Are there still stairs to climb in those stations in order to get out? Is there really only 1 station with an elevator?
What's the used bookstore situation? Are there many and do they carry books in English?
Do you know of a site where I can find a combined map of the metro and metrobus?

I've read only positive things about Monterrey on here (except 1 posting). Any drawbacks besides the summer heat and the shoot outs at the OK corrals? Thanks.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

*Monterrey*



travelinhobo said:


> To those of you who've lived in or know well Monterrey...
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to Monterrey. I lived in DF for almost 2 years. (Yes, I survived it.) I've emailed a few Monterrey members for info, but have had minimal response. Therefore, I'm posting this in hopes of recieving some concrete info:
> 
> ...


I've been living in Monterrey for 10 years. You may find this unreal but I don't go out that much. I'm married to a Mexican national I can't answer all you r questions but I do know the people there think people from DF are stuck up, most don't care for them, please don't get defensive, but this is what I hear from others. I haven't been back there in over 9 months due to the shoot outs at "The OK Coral" as you call them, if you look like a ******, you might want to think again before going there, unless you can afford a $20,000USD ransom. Reality sucks, sorry.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

*ok.*



tdemex said:


> I've been living in Monterrey for 10 years. You may find this unreal but I don't go out that much. I'm married to a Mexican national I can't answer all you r questions but I do know the people there think people from DF are stuck up, most don't care for them, please don't get defensive, but this is what I hear from others. I haven't been back there in over 9 months due to the shoot outs at "The OK Coral" as you call them, if you look like a ******, you might want to think again before going there, unless you can afford a $20,000USD ransom. Reality sucks, sorry.


I lived in Aguascalientes in 2005, so I know that the rest of hte country hates the DFers. (After living in that crazy, zany city, I seriously can't figure out why.) Or rather, is it jealousy? Fact is, half the city isn't even from DF! They're from all the other parts of the country.

Do I look like a ******? Well, super dark skin I don't have, but neither do I have blond hair. I rarely hear about foreigners getting caught up in the violence. How many (not wearing glitter and gold) have been kidnapped?


----------

